# ACS assessment for software engineer and documents



## arz (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am applying for ACS assessment and I have following doubts :-

I have 4 years worth of experience in software testing, however my experience also included development of automation framework in C# and C++ besides the usual test plan, test spec, defect debugging etc. My job titles were like Software Engineer and Software Development Engineer in Test.

1. I am planning to apply for the occupation code Software Engineer - 261313. Will my experience as a software testing engineer be considered "closely related" to this ANZSCO code?

2. I will be using Legal declaration by a for satisfying ACS requirements with my current employer as my employer will not issue a skill reference letter while I am employed. Assuming I get a positive assessment, will I be able to use the same document while applying for the actual visa? or there I will HAVE to get an official reference letter from my current employer? Anyone in a similar situation as me? how are you managing?

3. Lastly, one of my friends told me that people with short height have a hard time finding job in australia due to some cultural thing. I am just 5 feet 3 inches. will it affect my employability?

Thanks
Arz


----------



## arz (May 28, 2013)

any one?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Arz, 



> 1. I am planning to apply for the occupation code Software Engineer - 261313. Will my experience as a software testing engineer be considered "closely related" to this ANZSCO code?


Software engineering covers the entire software development life cycle, so yes. However, it depends on how much / what kind of testing you did during that period and if you performed other software engineering tasks as well. In my experience the ACS application is just like a job application; depending on the target audience you put a stronger emphasis on one skill set or the other. I worked as a researcher/lecturer at a university and got assessed as software engineer. But I did lots of software design/development/analysis for our industry partners during that time, so it was no issue. I mentioned my teaching/academic experience, but only briefly. However, a significant part of what you did at your job (say: 50%) must have been software engineering for that approach to work properly. If you predominantly worked as a tester you should get assessed in that job code, even if it's only on the CSOL. 



> 2. [...] Assuming I get a positive assessment, will I be able to use the same document while applying for the actual visa?


Sure, DIAC requests that you submit all documentation that you submitted to the assessing authority for review. You can (and should) re-cycle the statutory declarations / witnessed statements in your visa application. Just follow the ACS sample letter format and add your *salary* and *work hours* per week to fulfill both ACS and DIAC requirements. Of course, the letter head is not required for statements. Also make sure that your colleague briefly describes your work relationship in the statement. See also: DIAC Booklet 6, Employment section 



> 3. Lastly, one of my friends told me that people with short height have a hard time finding job in australia due to some cultural thing. I am just 5 feet 3 inches. will it affect my employability?


Never heard of something like that. It's certainly against the law! But as a migrant you will have a harder time to find that crucial first job because you usually have no local references or network yet. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Amit-kk (Nov 8, 2015)

*Teaching plus software*

Hi Monica,

Please let me know ,will it get 15 points for my experirence

2003 to 2005 teaching ,university lecturer 
2005 to 2007 master of engineering done
2007 to till now ( 8 years) IT experience

Will acs consider teaching and Master eng. equal to 2 years experience ( to deduction) as also did software development during teaching for college internal project and my ME thesis work will also add some advantage.

And grant me full 8 years points?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Amit-kk said:


> Hi Monica,
> 
> Please let me know ,will it get 15 points for my experirence
> 
> ...


You will not be granted 8 years if you are showing teaching experience, which is not counted towards professional experience until and unless you are applying as a teacher.

A key is either you are a teacher or you are a paid employee full time/part time as a professional developer by a college. If you want to show the development experience then you should not highlight teaching.

If you can prove full/part time experience of the college then those years will be counted towards the suitability criteria.


----------



## FinalLeap (Jan 18, 2017)

espresso said:


> Hi Arz,
> 
> I worked as a researcher/lecturer at a university and got assessed as software engineer. But I did lots of software design/development/analysis for our industry partners during that time, so it was no issue. I mentioned my teaching/academic experience, but only briefly. However, a significant part of what you did at your job (say: 50%) must have been software engineering for that approach to work properly. If you predominantly worked as a tester you should get assessed in that job code, even if it's only on the CSOL.
> 
> ...


Hi Espresso, 
I am also working as Assistant Professor/Researcher and have BSc and PhD in Computer Science. I lead/worked on two industry academia collaborative projects involving software design, coding, modification and documentation. I am planning to assess myself as software engineer from ACS:

1. Is a single employment reference from my head of school stating about my responsibilities in these projects enough? Or do I need to provide letters from the industry partners as well. 

2. I would be grateful if you could please share with me the design/contents of your employment reference (off-course after removing your private details). This will help me take the big picture. 

Cheers


----------



## Daniel0511 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I am applying for ACS assessment and I have following doubts :-

I have 6 years worth of experience in software field

1. I am planning to apply for the occupation code Software Engineer - 261313. 

2. I will be using Reference letter with subject as Letter for the purpose of formalities of Citizenship and Immigration Services for satisfying ACS requirements from my ex employer as they will not issue a skill reference letter for ACS. 
Also from my current employer does not provide any reference letter for immigration purpose,can i use standard reference letter for ACS validation?
Can i go ahead with ACS Validation with the above two mentioned letters ?Will they be accepted by ACS as reference letter?
I am not getting proper reference letter for ACS Validation from my employers.Please suggest will this be acceptable and also share the standard reference letters for ACS Skill Validation.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------

